# Best Exhaust For Horsepower Gains



## Thrax (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey guys! New 2006 owner here. Just bought an all black 6.0 that already has a Kooks cat back on it. I was wondering what the BEST exhaust for horsepower gains would be including headers all the way back. I've looked at spintech, kooks, and slp so far and I love the sound on all of them but my main concern is adding the most power possible besides straight pipes in my case.


----------



## newsandu002 (Sep 14, 2016)

IMO, they all produce about the same. What makes a difference is the tune.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

The exhaust system from the cats back wont give you any neglegble hp gains on a fairly stockish car. Its mostly just how u want the car to sound.

Longtube headers with catless mids or high flow catted mids (along with a tune) with net u the best HP jump over any other simple mods for the gto.

Also will want an over the radiator cold air intake to get the most out of it.


----------



## Thrax (Mar 17, 2018)

Yeah I already ordered a Vararam and im about to get this baby dyno tuned. Just curious if one exhaust has a better flow if at all.


----------



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kooks long tubes. Lose the cats. Don't tune til you get the headers installed. Waste of money tuning for maybe 2-4 hp from CAI install. My 2 cents.


----------



## Thrax (Mar 17, 2018)

SB71 said:


> Kooks long tubes. Lose the cats. Don't tune til you get the headers installed. Waste of money tuning for maybe 2-4 hp from CAI install. My 2 cents.


Thats exactly what i ended up going for. I actually just got some Kooks LTs now. After that I had 3 inch straight pipes built and then connected to a Kooks Afterburner straight through axleback. Im loving this set up so far. Along with the Vararam I can already feel some extra kick. Gonna hit the dyno soon.


----------

